# tech info



## ls16v (Nov 21, 2002)

where can i get tech info on the b5 rs4


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: tech info (ls16v)*

See the sticky in the B5 S4 / B5 RS4 FAQ / DIY
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...e.pdf


----------



## kevinyoung03 (Dec 30, 2009)

Its a great one but still this thread need some good post here. Please do this.


----------

